# a very hard riddle



## thebeginning

everyone must try this. it is super awesome (and a bit difficult too!).  You'll need PS or gimp, but i'm sure most everyone already has one of these.

good luck.

http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/

p.s. make sure to read the hints section before you start.


----------



## mad_malteaser

Wow that is hard! I'm still stuck on No. 5. Can't suss out what that sign says in the mirror. How far did you get?


----------



## thebeginning

right when i found it i posted it here. im still on 5 too, but there are two parts to 5 and i'm on the second part.  i know a guy that is on 37 though...


----------



## photographiti

wow...that is tough.


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm stuck on 5 too. I have no idea what comes before the word mirror in the reflection.
EDIT: whoah I just made a breakthrough. There's a second part to #5. And it makes even less sense.


----------



## Nikon Fan

It just makes my brain hurt...maybe I'll try again tommorow..


----------



## Andrea K

wow i cant even get the first one...im horrible at these things, can someone help me out :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrea K

nevermind, i think i got it


----------



## Unimaxium

I got #5!!! It feels so obvious now.

If you need help on the second part of 5: reverse the order of the letters under the correct columns. For example, MOOD becomes MODO. Then figure out the rest. The green letter is a hint.


----------



## photographiti

i'm stuck on 4


----------



## thebeginning

yeah its a toughy!

*NO MORE HINTS PLEASE!* (although unimaxium your action was honorable, and i thank you for that )

if you want a hint ask someone in a PM.


----------



## Unimaxium

Ok seven is kind of a doozy, but I feel close to the answer...


----------



## Meysha

OMG I feel so stoopid next to everyone here whinging about clue 5. I'm stuck on the stupid wizard of Oz clue #3!!! Can someone help me out a little bit. I read the forum on the site but it was no help.
I think it's got something to do with Open and Not  but how????


----------



## Unimaxium

I'm so stuck between 7 and 8. I got the images, and deciphered the code, but now I'm at a page listing the virtues and sins and I don't know what to do.

And meysha, if you need a hint you can pm me.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

i'm still on #2   ;(


----------



## LittleMan

I accidentally went from #2 to #4


----------



## mentos_007

how come Little Man?? are you so brilliant or there was some kind of time  hole


----------



## Unimaxium

I think I saw someone else who skipped from 2 to 4 on another forum that I found through google when I was looking for help. Although I am still not sure how you get that answer from the hints that are on page 2


----------



## LittleMan

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Although I am still not sure how you get that answer from the hints that are on page 2


PM me the answer of #2

the answer that I thought was the answer to #2 brought me to #4..... oh well... lol

I'm still trying to figure out #5
I've gotten to the second part of #5 but I'm still trying to figure out the rest of it.


----------



## Andrea K

can someone pm me number 2 thatd be great


----------



## thebeginning

5b is annoying


----------



## Unimaxium

yeah 5b really was annoying


----------



## thebeginning

can i have a hint (without telling me the answer)?


----------



## Unimaxium

Hmmm but you said no more hints! 

There was my hint written in white a few posts above. But since I'm a nice guy, if that didn't help you enough, here's some more:

Fill in the blanks on the top line. The "s" is already filled out for you, as a hint. Two of the letters there are not used. I assume you can guess which ones.

And if you still need even more help, this should give it away:

The final answer is 14 letters long. You exclude letters when overlapping occurs.

I really want people to make it to 7 so they can help me


----------



## Unimaxium

Oh I got 7! Although I might not have gotten it if I hadn't found some help through googling. It's all so obvious now. :banghead:

edit: and now in either a stroke of pure genius or pure luck I got #8! Now to tackle 9

edit again: 9 was really easy. The title gave it away to me.


----------



## tr0gd0o0r

could someone pm me a hint for #3 (a tleast someone who did it)


----------



## Andrea K

tr0gd0o0r said:
			
		

> could someone pm me a hint for #3 (a tleast someone who did it)


 
thanks


----------



## Unimaxium

Anyone make any more progress? I'm stuck on 10 now.


----------



## photographiti

i'm on 6...i figured out what the picture is, but there are no hints as to what word to use.


----------



## Unimaxium

just type what you see.


----------



## Meysha

I'm still at number 7. I can't figure out what to do with the red letters. I can't really see a word that it makes... Ah well I had trouble with the last "invent a word" part of this riddle too! I'll get there eventually. BTW if others need help up to #7 you can PM me.


----------



## photographiti

i typed what i saw...several different ways.


----------



## Unimaxium

photographiti said:
			
		

> i typed what i saw...several different ways.



You are on the first screen of level 6, right? Then you must be seeing the wrong thing. Maybe try backing up from the monitor. 
The final answer is a plural noun (there are 3 of the object in the picture).


----------



## photographiti

omg i feel so stupid.  i did know what it was, and i'm so sure i typed that several times.  oh well.


----------



## thebeginning

6(6) is so easy. but i cant get it.  i can get something that gets me somewhere, but not the real answer.


----------



## photographiti

i did the same thing.  and i've tried of every alternate name i can think of.


----------



## Meysha

For 6(6), Have you figured out the code in the source code?


----------



## Unimaxium

6(6) was insanely hard. I needed help for this one too.

Here's how to solve it: The answer is coded in the source code, as you probably guessed, in all those crazy symbols at the bottom. To decipher it, you need an american keyboard I think though. To find the answer, you take the number key that has that symbol on it, and then count down on the keyboard the number of times that letter is repeated. For example, ^^^ would give you the letter N, since you go 6 -> y -> h -> n. The final answer is three words (each line is a different word). The final answer is three words (each line is a different word)


----------



## mad_malteaser

Ok, am I the only one who can't view source code? I keep trying but nothing happens. I'm on 6(6) by the way, and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## thebeginning

holy cow dude that is so...abstract. how the heck did you figure it out?


----------



## thebeginning

that is totally gay.  before i tried 'electricity' and they asked me what it is. so i typed 'power'.  neither of those worked of course. gosh that is annoying.


----------



## Unimaxium

thebeginning said:
			
		

> holy cow dude that is so...abstract. how the heck did you figure it out?



I kind of had to cheat. :blushing: Thanks to google, I found some other forums where people had already figured out how to find the answers. But I know I would never have figured it out without help.


----------



## thebeginning

well that makes me feel better


----------



## thebeginning

im on seven.  and i found the clue. just not the answer


----------



## Meysha

Have you found all the clues???

I'm stuck on seven too. I can't figure out how to move on. I did a bit of googling too and apparently after all the clues, there should be a list of sins and virtues but I can't get to it.


----------



## Unimaxium

When you get to seven, it gives you the URL to an image (/deadly/seven_.jpg). But it says the _ is not necessary, so you go to the URL /deadly/seven.jpg. And then try and see if you can find your way from there (think numbers)


----------



## Unimaxium

Well, after a few months I've decided to start tackling the zest riddle again. As of right now I've made it up to 25. I've also got a friend to start working on it so now we're chipping away at it together. It really is a lot of fun, especially when you have a friend to work on it with you. Anyone else here feel like working on it again? It's really a lot of fun, especially as you get higher. Come on, TPF give it another shot. I want more people to work on it with me


----------



## meotter

this is the first time i've even seen this post   i'm intrigued but i think i'm too stupid to play 

i can't even figure out the first answer   i saw the word in the picture, but can't get the correct answer   want to help?


----------



## meotter

oh nevermind, i just wasn't putting the answer in the incorrect format.  i forgot the .htm at the end


----------



## fadingaway1986

i'm on number 1


----------



## Unimaxium

OK, let me know when you all get to 25


----------



## doenoe

almost at 25............only 23 more to go.
ill be there in a jiffy


----------



## thebeginning

i got up to the one with all the sins and everything. then i quit.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Here's another one that I'm a bit addicted to.  I'm on level 40-something.  Haven't done it in a while Not pr0n It is so hard.


----------



## Unimaxium

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Here's another one that I'm a bit addicted to.  I'm on level 40-something.  Haven't done it in a while Not pr0n It is so hard.



I've heard of that one too. I might tackle it once I get through all seventy-something levels ( :shock: ) of  Zest, lol.


----------



## fadingaway1986

could someone give me the answer to 5(b). I am just SO confused by it.


----------



## clarinetJWD

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> could someone give me the answer to 5(b). I am just SO confused by it.


I'll give you a hint.  The answer will be two words.  If you are trying jumbles of letters, you are wrong.  Some letters will NOT be used, the green letter gives you a clue as to which ones will and will not be used


----------



## Unimaxium

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> could someone give me the answer to 5(b). I am just SO confused by it.



I also gave a hint on page 1 of this thread. If you still have trouble after clarinet's hint, then try looking at mine. Mine gives you a little more information about how to arrange the letters.


----------



## Ghoste

Has anyone done zero? Just type in the answer zero???


----------



## Ghoste

Is that the answer for number 2? I'm so confused!

Never mind I got it!


----------



## meotter

i'm actually on five also   i did type in zero also... it takes you to a weird place... i think it's not really part of the puzzle though...


----------



## clarinetJWD

They're just making fun of not pr0n, the original insanely difficult puzzle


----------



## Unimaxium

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> They're just making fun of not pr0n, the original insanely difficult puzzle



Ah ha, now I understand it. I've been wondering about level zero for a while now.


----------



## meotter

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> They're just making fun of not pr0n, the original insanely difficult puzzle



i still don't get it... what's "not pr0n"?  i thought it looked like quake or some other FPS video game.


----------



## clarinetJWD

not pr0n is another puzzle game nearly exactly like Zest.  it's just a screenshot of the original DOOM destroying the not pr0n homepage.


----------



## meotter

haha... i get it now... that's funnY 


check this link out...
http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/zest_riddle/somewordshere.htm


----------



## Unimaxium

meotter said:
			
		

> check this link out...
> http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/zest_riddle/somewordshere.htm


remember that for a future level


----------



## Unimaxium

I finally got level 25! Man it was bugging me for a while. It seems so easy now, but it took me so long to get it. But now 26 looks just as confusing


----------



## Loppi

Level 16! Need help!


----------



## Unimaxium

I remember 16 was a tricky one. I've forgotten exactly how to do it, but I do remember that: you need to look at the other level that looks very similar to this one. I believe the missing letters that you need are to be found there. Good luck.


----------



## Unimaxium

I need you guys to make it to level 38 so you all can help me figure this one out.   It's driving me nuts. So many letters... confusing... all I can make out is that is says "poland rulez"  ... you'll see when you get there. Or you can see what it looks like (along with all the other levels) at http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/zest_riddle/somewordshere.htm


----------



## OPTRICE

Dont google the site...unless you wanna jump ahead


----------



## Corry

Bumping this, for those of us in Chat who are trying to get through these right now!


----------



## Glassjaw

I'm stuck on 3.   Wtf?  I got to two sepperate pages from 3rd, not sure if they're part of the game though?


Meh, got it...had to cheat though.


----------



## Corry

I'm on 16...and my head really hurts.  My brains are draining out my ears.


----------



## Corry

It only took me over an hour BUT I FINALLY GOT 16!!!!!!


----------



## Darfion

Stuck on 12


----------



## Corry

Darfion said:
			
		

> Stuck on 12



You are looking for a .txt


----------



## Corry

Now can I get some help on 17b!!!! I'm thinking it must be REALLY easy, and I'm just not getting it.

Edit: got it, on 18 now.


----------



## Darfion

Thanks Core


----------



## Corry

Ok, whatever y'all do, don't start doing these riddles...it will totally draw you in, and never let you go!


----------



## diunka

you'll be free when you finish


----------



## Unimaxium

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok, whatever y'all do, don't start doing these riddles...it will totally draw you in, and never let you go!


It's not true! You're free to escape whenever you want! Reeeeally.. honest :er:

No everyone go and start the riddle and buy yourself a season of 24.


----------



## Unimaxium

diunka said:
			
		

> you'll be free when you finish


Not unless you go and do notpr0n when you're done 

And then after that you can do God Tower and any of the others here. 

There's a good decade's worth of riddles out there to consume your time


----------



## diunka

Yeah i did notpron before zest ;] and now lookin for some more fun


----------



## Fangheralas

Sowwy if the thread is too much old, but I've myself got to No.41, stuck there, and can help on nearly all level belows. It's been a while since I've played though.


----------



## Pre-Loved.

someone PM how to do 2...i suck at this...but improving six months ago I couldn't do one..but i swear it was different


----------



## Pre-Loved.

oh wow...i cheated on two....i see the connection but i don't get it if that makes sense


----------



## Pre-Loved.

i have a question...at seven..does it go back to htm...or html


----------



## Hertz van Rental

The only riddle I can see is how to get the stupid thing to move on to the next one. There's nothing to click anywhere on the first one.
I've got more interesting and challenging things to do anyway - like my ironing.


----------



## duncanp

yes, those shirts are tough...


----------



## Fangheralas

you can only move from a riddle to another by typing the answer in the url bar.
example: (note: this is only an example, it is NOT a valid code, nor a hint to any of the riddles.)
You're on number 53 and you think the answer is Get Him, so you'll have to change http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/zest_riddle/junkyman.htm to http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/zest_riddle/gethim.htm
i repeat it, its only an example dont bother losing time to try it, it wont work

for the number 7, if you get it wrong it'll say that it's the other (for instance if u used html and it didnt work it will say that it's htm)
also, good luck on number 7... took me a full day to do it.

as for the clicking-in-picture, theres only... 3-4 pictures we can click in the to make them interactive, and its in the farther levels. at No.41 i think there was only 2 before.

one last thing... alice is scary


----------



## Unimaxium

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The only riddle I can see is how to get the stupid thing to move on to the next one. There's nothing to click anywhere on the first one.
> I've got more interesting and challenging things to do anyway - like my ironing.



Read the instructions 
http://zestriddle.fanzine.pl/hints.htm


----------



## Pre-Loved.

i need need need help on 15...i keep getting to the "Screw you guys i'm going home : P " Page......i'm close right!?!?


----------



## Meysha

nope.

DUN DOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUNNNNNN (bad cheesy "wrong answer" sfx)

 you loose..... you shall now fall into the infinite abyss...


----------



## Pre-Loved.

get off the sudafed will you


----------



## Pre-Loved.

you couldn't even figure out 7 knob


----------



## Corry

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!! NOOOOOOOO! NOT ZEST!!!! NOT THIS ZOMBIE THREAD AGAIN!!!!!  When Sky FIRST got me hooked on this, I did it for A WHOLE WEEKEND, HARDLY STOPPING AT ALL!!!!  I got to 27 or 28 or so....I HAD TO LEARN MATH THAT I'D NEVER DONE BEFORE, FOR PETE'S SAKE!!!!    

That's right...you heard me correctly.  I was so addicted, I LEARNED NEW MATH just to get to the next problem.  :shock: It was like, I'd do anything for my next high.....


----------



## Pre-Loved.

i think i might have to watch more wizard of oz ......freaks. it's not even a good story, just about some stupid girl that was obsessed with her dog and making sure the tin didn't rust!!!! grrr


----------



## dr4kun

hi, one of zestriddle's admins here. 


first of all, the current address of the game is ze?t online riddle... and it should never expire.


be sure to visit the official zest's forum - Board Message - with plenty of hints in the level threads. we also have a now-busy IRC channel, #zest_online_riddle at QuakeNet.org, which you may access with this client - QuakeNet Web IRC (qwebirc)
i encourage you to visit our IRC channel frequently, since it's the best way to get super fast hints you need to solve the riddles. also, not any less important, you can just hang out with us  don't feel disappointed if it's empty for some time, i can assure you it has traffic now and experienced riddlers visit it.


i probably won't show up here anymore, i'm just fulfilling my mission of revitalising zest riddle, but feel free to send me a private message in the forum mentioned above or query me at IRC if you have questions. also, sorry for being a thread necromancer.


see you there


----------

